

1985 home automation system - omnibrain
http://imgur.com/a/Jb6jW

======
omnibrain
This was posted on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/26tlex/my_house_has_a_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/26tlex/my_house_has_a_working_total_home_automation/)

------
motyar
Looks too advanced.

